# The teacher is coming.



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

*The teacher is coming.*

Can you translate this sentence into your language and indicate the words you used?

*Turkish:* Öğretmen geliyor.

_*teach: *öğret
*teacher: *öğretmen
*gel: *come
*-(i)yor: *-ing
_


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

先生が来た/来る。
sensē-ga kita/kuru.

sensē: teacher.
ga: postposition marking the subject.
kita/kuru: has come/come

To come is one of the several Japanese verbs that cannot assume the progressive morpheme since progressive movement is already implied in the meaning of the verb.  Cf.  English "to know," for example.


----------



## jester.

In German: Der Lehrer kommt.

Der = the
Lehrer = teacher
kommt = is coming


----------



## Lilla My

French : Le professeur arrive.

le = the
professeur = teacher
arrive = is coming

Norwegian : Læreren kommer.

Læreren = the teacher
kommer = is coming


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *Læreren kommer*

å lære: to teach
lærer: teacher
-en: definitive form ("the")
å komme: to come
-r: present form


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: Учитель идет.
Учитель = teacher
Идет = Present of идти (to come).
You can also say Учитель сейчас придет. 
Сейчас = now


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

If the teacher is male: المعلم آت (_al-mu´allimu aatin_)
If the teacher is female: المعلمة آتية (_al-mu´allimatu aatiyatun_)

It's none of my business, of course, but why do you want to know?


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Opettaja tulee
*or
*Opettaja on tulossa *(stresses that the action continuous, as in com_ing)_

teach: *opettaa
*teacher: *opettaja
*to come: *tulla
*to come (present 3rd person sing.): *tulee
*is coming (present 3rd person sing.): *on tulossa
*


----------



## lazarus1907

Spanish: _El profesor viene_

El: The
Profesor: teacher
viene: comes (present tense, 3rd person, singular)

However, a student who want to warn other students about the teaching coming would probably say

_¡Qu*e* viene el profesor!

_*P.D. Perdón por la tilde de más.*


----------



## elroy

lazarus1907 said:


> _¡Qué viene el profesor!
> _


 Why is there an accent mark on the "e"?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
If the teacher is male:
O professor está vindo.

If the teacher is female:
A professora está vindo.

O professor/A professora: The teacher
está: is (infinitive: estar)
vindo: coming (infinitive: vir)


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian:

Jön a tanár. 

jön = is coming
a = the
tanár = teacher


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi/Persian

Mohalem meyahye


Urdu/Hindi

Ustaani harahi hai.(male)

Ustaad harha hai. (female)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

elroy said:


> Why is there an accent mark on the "e"?


 
Hi, 
well, in Spanish interrogative sentences require both an inverted question mark at the beginning of the sentence _and_ an accent on the "question word" (e.g. _que, como, donde_, etc.). The same is true for exclamative sentences (of course, with an exclamation mark instead of a question mark).
So:
How are you? = ¿Cómo estás?
Where are you? = ¿Dónde estás?
How strange/weird/odd/bizarre! = ¡Qué raro!

In Italian the sentence for which the thread was opened would be:
Il professore viene.
OR
Il professore sta venendo.

Note that in Italy a teacher is a _maestro_ in elementary school but becomes a _professore_ in college, high school, university and further on!
Feminine forms are _maestra_ and _professoressa_.

The sentence would normally have the verb before the subject if it were intended as a warning (or a threat) to students .

"Sta venendo il professore" would be used if the action is taking place in that very moment. If a student says it to his schoolmates it probably means the teacher is in the hallway and will be in the classroom in seconds.
"Viene il professore" is probably more used if the action will take place soon but not immediately.

Note: many students tend to call the teacher "prof" (both masculin and feminine), sometimes even when addressing him/her directly.


----------



## elroy

I'm sorry, Dr. Lindenbrock, but I'm not convinced.  To me, _¡que viene el profesor! _is a noun clause, in which something like "te digo" is understood.


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese：老师来了


----------



## Namakemono

The que in que viene el profesor does NOT have an accent. It's not an interrogative pronoun, it's introducing a subordinate clause: ¡(Sabed) que viene el profesor!
 Dansk: Læreren kommer.
Galego: Vén o profesor (male). Vén a profesora (fem.).


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
De leraar komt eraan.
De lerares komt eraan.

leraar: male
lerares: female
komt eraan: comes (is about to arrive)

Frank


----------



## Henryk

Swedish: Läraren (teacher) kommer (is coming)
Bulgarian: Учителят (teacher) идва (is coming)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

elroy said:


> I'm sorry, Dr. Lindenbrock, but I'm not convinced.


 
It's all right!  I'll try to explain it better! 



elroy said:


> To me, _¡que viene el profesor! _is a noun clause, in which something like "te digo" is understood.


 
Yeah, it could also be that way. I don't know 100%.
But it is not uncommon in Romance languages to use a "que" (Spanish, French, maybe others) or "che" (Italian) to introduce an exclamation, so I saw it as one of those.
Well, it seems that Lazarus removed the accent in his sentence....so I guess you were right!  

See you around!


----------



## amikama

*The teacher is coming*.

Hebrew:

If the teacher is male:
*המורה בא* (_hamore ba_)

If the teacher is female:
*המורה באה* (_hamora baa_)


----------



## pizzi

Italian:
L'insegnante sta arrivando


----------



## vince

French:
Le prof arrive!

Cantonese:

先生嚟緊
Sin-saan lei-gan


----------



## Qcumber

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese:*
> 先生が来た/来る。
> sensē-ga kita/kuru.


Is *sensē* a synonym of *sensei* or has the pronunciation changed?


----------



## Flaminius

Qcumber said:


> Is *sensē* a synonym of *sensei* or has the pronunciation changed?


Indeed 先生 is spelt in hiragana せんせい, which transcribes into _sensei_.  Japanese <ei>, however, is pronounced [ee] (long E).  This is why I provided "sensē" instead of "sensei" as a phonetic transcription.  If you have further questions, may I please invite you to make a post in JP?  

Flam


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi/Persian:

*Malim myayah.
*
Malim - teacher
Myayah - is coming


----------



## Joca

In Latin:

Magister advenit. (male teacher)

Magistra advenit. (female teacher)


----------



## ceann-feachd

In Scottish Gaelic:
_Tha an tidsear a' tighinn._
The teacher is coming.


----------



## karuna

*Latvian:

*When male teacher: _Skolotājs nāk _
When female teacher: _Skolotāja nāk

_Teacher comes. 
Latvian doesn't have the continuous tense.


----------



## rivei

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese：老师来了


老师: the teacher
来: come


----------



## panjabigator

roh3x2n said:


> Farsi/Persian
> 
> Mohalem meyahye
> 
> 
> Urdu/Hindi
> 
> Ustaani harahi hai.(male)
> 
> Ustaad harha hai. (female)



Close!
You can use the word /ustaad/ in Hindi and Urdu, but most common in speech would be teacher.  But I'll give the "formal" equivalents.

Hindi
शिक्षक/अध्यापक आ रहे हैं
/shikShak/adhyaapak aa rahe hai.n/

/shikShak/ and /adhyaapak/ mean teacher.  You can use either.  And I gave the teacher respect also, as they typically should recieve respect  And if it were a female teacher, the only thing that would change is the /rahe/ which forms the continuous tense.  It would be /rahii/.

Urdu
ئستاد آ رہے ہیں۔
/ustaad aa rahe hai.n/  
Again, /rahe/ would change to /rahii/ if it were a female.  

Panjabi
ਸ਼ਿਕਸ਼ਕ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਨੇ.
/shikashak aa rahe ne/

If anyone needs more explanations, give me a holler.


----------



## panjabigator

Can someone post the Farsi equivalent in the Arabic script?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


panjabigator said:


> Can someone post the Farsi equivalent in the Arabic script?


Mo'allem miâyad.معلّم می آید​


----------



## cheshire

Hi, Chinese forer@, can we also say "老师正在来" for "老师来了"?


----------



## cheshire

> Note that in Italy a teacher is a _maestro_ in elementary school but becomes a _professore_ in college, high school, university and further on!
> Feminine forms are _maestra_ and _professoressa_.


DrLindenBrock, it is really interesting! High school teachers are profesore/ssa in Italina.


----------



## Billopoulos

In greek:

Έρχεται ο δάσκαλος!

Έρχεται = is coming
ο δάσκαλος = the teacher

It would be ok to be translated as "Here comes the teacher"


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

"El professor ve"

_El - _the
_professor - _teacher/professor
_ve - _is coming

The most usual expression in a school is, like in Spanish, "Que ve el professor!" (or rather, "que ve el _profe_!")


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Die onderwyser kom aan.

Die onderwyseres kom aan.

Die leeraar kom aan.

Explanation:

Die = The

onderwyser = male teacher

onderwyseres = female teacher

leeraar = teacher (male)

kom = come(s)

aan = (literally "to" as in "linked to", or "with")


----------



## mcibor

cheshire said:


> DrLindenBrock, it is really interesting! High school teachers are profesore/ssa in Italina.



In Polish it's even more complicated:
in ground school we say:
Pan / Pani (masculine / feminine) idzie. (Sir / Madam is coming)

in high school:
profesor / profesorka or Pani profesor also abbreviated to sor / sorka idzie. (Professor is coming)

in college we use the title 
Magister idzie (but)/ Idzie pani magister (it's more correct than Pani magister idzie - depends when the accent lays - what is more importan, she or her coming)
magisterka has another meaning - it's the Master diploma
Doktor idzie/ Idzie pani doktor
Profesor / Profesor(ka) idzie

or in more inofficial, hurrying way we use just the verb:

Idzie!

nauczyciel (noun) - male teacher
nauczycileka (noun) - female teacher
idzie (verb 3rd person singular) iść - go
idą (verb 3rd person plural) iść - go

to come is przychodzić, but it needs the direction:
come to me - chodź do mnie
but I'm coming - idę

in the bible there is usually used word pójdź (more polite order than idź)
When I'm thinking about it it seems stranger and stranger with each word. Maybe some linguist will know some more when to use: chodzić and when iść

Hope this helps you
Michał


----------



## hobaizen

rivei said:


> 老师: the teacher
> 来: come


 
Pronunciation:
Lau She- 老师
Lai Le - 来了


----------



## roh3x2n

panjabigator said:


> Close!
> You can use the word /ustaad/ in Hindi and Urdu, but most common in speech would be teacher.  But I'll give the "formal" equivalents.
> 
> Hindi
> शिक्षक/अध्यापक आ रहे हैं
> /shikShak/adhyaapak aa rahe hai.n/
> 
> /shikShak/ and /adhyaapak/ mean teacher.  You can use either.  And I gave the teacher respect also, as they typically should recieve respect  And if it were a female teacher, the only thing that would change is the /rahe/ which forms the continuous tense.  It would be /rahii/.
> 
> Urdu
> ئستاد آ رہے ہیں۔
> /ustaad aa rahe hai.n/
> Again, /rahe/ would change to /rahii/ if it were a female.
> 
> Panjabi
> ਸ਼ਿਕਸ਼ਕ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਨੇ.
> /shikashak aa rahe ne/
> 
> If anyone needs more explanations, give me a holler.



Well i didn't knew that.
My friends told me that master jee is really comman one or something like ustaaz.(not Ustaad)
Is Shikashak  also hindi/urdu  ? 
In my opinion, it is punjaabi.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

_*Profesorul/Profesoarea vine.*_ 

*Profesor (m.)* = teacher _-ul_ = articulativ singular
*Profesoarea (f.)* = teacher _-a_ = articualtiv singular
*vine* = is coming
 
 robbie


----------



## jaxineau

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese：老师来了


just a heads up, this is more like the teacher has come grammatically because of the past tense marker 了. the more present progressive translation would be 老师正来著. but no one says it.


----------



## panjabigator

roh3x2n said:


> Well i didn't knew that.
> My friends told me that master jee is really comman one or something like ustaaz.(not Ustaad)
> Is Shikashak  also hindi/urdu  ?
> In my opinion, it is punjaabi.



I am positive about it being /ustaad/.  Perhaps there was a dot on the letter above the "daal" in /ustaad/ which would make it /ustaaz/.  I have never heard the word /ustaaz/ before, which doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  /maistar jii/ is very common...I completely forgot that one.  /shikShak/ is a VERY Hindi word...and an unlikely Panjabi candidate although it _could_ be used.  I know feel like I'd use /adhhyaapak/ in Panjabi as well.  But this is only FORMAL language I was referencing.   In common speech, teacher would be perfectly exceptable.


----------



## jun

Korean: 그 선생님 오신다.

그: the
선생님: teacher
오신다: is coming


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lazarus1907 said:


> Spanish:
> _¡Qu*e* viene el profesor!_


Latin American Spanish:
_¡Ahí viene *el* profesor!_ --> Masculine.
_¡Ahí viene* la* profesora!_ --> Feminine.

Ahí --> Here/there.
Viene --> Comes.
El/la --> The.
Profesor/a --> Teacher.

But it's more common to say:
_¡Ahí viene *el/la* profe!_


----------



## kgleoite

In Irish
Tá an múinteoir ag teacht.
or
Tá an t-oide ag teacht.


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> In Polish it's even more complicated:
> in ground school we say:
> Pan / Pani (masculine / feminine) idzie. (Sir / Madam is coming)
> 
> in high school:
> profesor / profesorka or Pani profesor also abbreviated to sor / sorka idzie. (Professor is coming)
> 
> in college we use the title
> Magister idzie (but)/ Idzie pani magister (it's more correct than Pani magister idzie - depends when the accent lays - what is more importan, she or her coming)
> magisterka has another meaning - it's the Master diploma
> Doktor idzie/ Idzie pani doktor
> Profesor / Profesor(ka) idzie
> 
> or in more inofficial, hurrying way we use just the verb:
> 
> Idzie!
> 
> nauczyciel (noun) - male teacher
> nauczycileka (noun) - female teacher
> idzie (verb 3rd person singular) iść - go
> idą (verb 3rd person plural) iść - go
> 
> to come is przychodzić, but it needs the direction:
> come to me - chodź do mnie
> but I'm coming - idę
> 
> in the bible there is usually used word pójdź (more polite order than idź)
> When I'm thinking about it it seems stranger and stranger with each word. Maybe some linguist will know some more when to use: chodzić and when iść
> 
> Hope this helps you
> Michał


From this exhausitve range I would pick:
_Idzie!_

From what I remember from my school years it was most often used.
Perhaps, _Pani/Pani/Facet/Babka idzie._ would also be sometimes heard (the last two are pretty colloquial).

Tom


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog(filipino):

The teacher is coming - 

_Parating ang guru_. or _Papunta'ng guro.

_or_ Ang guru'y parating.
_
(ang) Guro(Guru) -  The teacher
Parating - is coming(arrive)
Papunta - is about to come


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

rivei said:


> 老师: the teacher
> 来: come


 
Pinyin: lao3 shi1 lai2 le


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

The teacher is coming - Parating ang guru.


----------



## kareno999

cheshire said:


> Hi, Chinese forer@, can we also say "老师正在来" for "老师来了"?


Hi cheshire, it should be "老师来了".
"正在" can never be used together with "来" or "去". 
It's an interesting question and also an intricating one, because I believe the original sentence and translated one both have different meanings in different contexts --as stated in a post above-- as a warning or just a narration.


----------



## Y CYMRO

In Welsh:

Mae'r athro (male teacher) / athrawes (female teacher) yn dyfod.

 ( In Welsh most common nouns are defferent depending on which sex it referres to) 

'is coming - yn dyfod'


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*In Quechua*

*Yachachiq* * hamushan*  or  *Yachachiqmi yamushan* (q= spanish j)

*Yachachi-q = teach-er*
*mi     = assertion, not absolutely necessary, but very usual (= no doubt, sure, the teaccher...)*
*hamu-sha-n= to come+ -ing + 3rd Sing.*


*In Swahili*

*Mwalimu anakuja*

*mwalimu= the teacher*
*a-na-kuja= 3rd Sing.+ present/-ing+ to come*

*In Amharic*

*Astamäriw  yïmä't'al  (he)*   (t'  is glottalized)
*Astamäriwa  tïmät'allächch (she)*

*astamäri**-w= teacher + "the" with a masc. and subject noun*
*                -wa= teacher+ "the" with a fem. and subject noun*

*yï-mät'-al = mät'/imperfect of "to come"+ yï-...-al 3rd masc.sing.*
*tï-mät'-allächch= ..................................+tï-...-allächch 3rd fem.S.*


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*In THAI *

*ครูกําลงมา* *  KHRUU GUMLUNG MAA* 

*ครู   **KHRUU            *the teacher
*กําลง* *GUMLUNG   =* the -ing form
*มา  **MAA*           to come   (any tense)

 I'm not sure if  "gumlung" is really necessary; maybe another adverb would be better as  * ตอนนี่.* Could somebody answer me ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*IN BURMESE:* 



q&mvmae[yD S'ÄYA LA NE BI 
q&mrvmae[yD S'ÄYAMA LA NE BI



S'ÄYA = teacher (masc)
S'ÄYAMA = teacher (fem.)
LA = to come
Ne - BI = present continuous


----------



## K.u.r.t

Czech:

Učitel přichází!

učitel     teacher
přijít      come
přichází  is comming


----------



## mimi2

Hi, 
In Vietnamese:
-If the teacher is male: Thầy giáo đang đến.
-If the teacher is female: Cô giáo đang đến.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Parating na ang Guro'.(is coming,the Teacher)  so i can write it like in English grammar= Ang Guro ay Parating na.  * De pa Dumaget: On Goru ey padetuong di./Padetuong di on Goru.


----------



## swift

*Spanish, Costa Rica*:

Primary school
_(Ahí) viene la niña_ > _lit. _(There) comes the 'girl' (Strange as it may seem, 'niña' means 'girl' but children customarily call 'niña' their female teachers.)

Secondary school
_(Ahí) viene el profe_ > _lit. _(There) comes the 'teach' (if the teacher is a male); _ahí viene la profe_ (if the teacher is a female).


----------



## A.O.T.

*In Ukrainian*:

Вчитель/Викладач іде. (Vchytel'/Vykladach ide.)

Вчитель/Викладач - The teacher

іде -  is coming/comes


----------

